# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  bán gấp giải quyết hậu 20/10: combo visme BT30 40 vv. dự phòng halowin noel valentin

## ngocsut

Bán để giả nợ nên em cho lỗ như vinaxin luôn nhé

1. combo IA super còn long lanh (đã bán)

Đính kèm 26481
Đính kèm 26482

2. Visme 3060 tốc độ cao tải nặng mới nguyên bọc, dài 700, hành trình 300. 1,2triệu

Đính kèm 26483
Đính kèm 26484

3. BT30, 40 - đã bán
Đính kèm 26485
Đính kèm 26486

đầu KD có vẻ thông dụng nhiều như lợn con  :Smile: 

Đính kèm 26504


4.Bộ chuyển đổi từ khí nén sang thuỷ lực có van điều tiết và silanh thuỷ lực smc to tổ chảng, đã bán
Đính kèm 26487
Đính kèm 26488
Đính kèm 26489

Còn lẩm cẩm các loại em sẽ dọn tiếp

Alo em 0977 766 788

----------


## ngocsut

mấy món này rao hộ ông chú yêu nghề

- Cây visme 25, hành trình trên 400, bước 5, nhìn lem dầu do ko vệ sinh nhưng trơn mượt, lau đi là sáng choang ngay, 1 triệu



- Cây visme 25 double lút, hành trình khoảng trên 300 (có lẽ đến 350 do chỉ đo sơ bằng gang tay), bước 5, tình trạng tương tự, 1 triệu



- Nhôm định hình dầy khộp phù hợp làm mặt bàn, khung máy các kiểu, giá từ 60 -80k/kg, số lượng thoải mái tính bằng tấn.


- Đám khung máy chip hôi chạy dây đai giá từ 2,5-3 triệu

----------


## duytrungcdt

> mấy món này rao hộ ông chú yêu nghề
> 
> - Cây visme 25, hành trình trên 400, bước 5, nhìn lem dầu do ko vệ sinh nhưng trơn mượt, lau đi là sáng choang ngay, 1 triệu
> 
> 
> 
> - Cây visme 25 double lút, hành trình khoảng trên 300 (có lẽ đến 350 do chỉ đo sơ bằng gang tay), bước 5, tình trạng tương tự, 1 triệu
> 
> 
> ...


con máy hành trình bao nhiêu bác ơi cho em chút thông số nhé
thank

----------


## ngocsut

hành trình bé thoi bác, bác nhìn cái hình so với tay em ấy, cái màu trắng to hơn bác tra thử thông số

----------


## zinken2

xem hàng ở đâu vậy bác

----------


## ngocsut

> xem hàng ở đâu vậy bác


quên mất, em ở hà nội, bác cùng địa bàn muốn xem mấy món chỗ ông chú thì em chỉ chỗ cho

----------


## anhxco

> con máy hành trình bao nhiêu bác ơi cho em chút thông số nhé
> thank


COn 2200n này chắc ht trầm 200x200:

----------

may3d, ngocsut

----------


## huuminhsh

con máy mini dùng trược tròn hay vuông vậy bác ?

----------


## tranphong248

Cho thêm vài tấm hình nhôm đi bác ( mặt cắt ngang). Có ke lắp luôn k vại

----------


## ngocsut

Các bác chịu khó chờ ông chú chụp gửi hình nhé  :Smile: 
Cái khung mini như là trượt ray mini đó a

Còn món lem nhem xilanh trượt tròn có pad kèm theo, bán 200k, gạch 400x400 cho dễ hình dung

----------


## ngocsut

Một số chip carbide móc lỗ siêu nhỏ

Loại móc lỗ min 2,5mm đã bán


Loại móc lỗ min 3mm đã bán


Loại móc lỗ min 3,5mm đã bán

----------


## ngocsut

up lên bán cho rộng nhà

cặp xi lanh dài 100 có mặt bích tròn kèm theo, 150k/cặp



bắn ốc chạy bằng servo, đã ngâm cứu xong, chạy bằng biến tần rất khỏe êm (đã bán)

----------


## hminhtq

Cục bt30 còn ko bác chủ cái này kẹp dao 10 phải ko

----------


## ngocsut

Cái BT30 CAT10 vẫn còn đấy bác, đang có sẵn collet 3, bác muốn mua collet 10 ngoài cửa hàng bán rất nhiều nhé, CAT cũng phổ thông như ER nên rất sẵn

----------


## hminhtq

cụ tháo e coi cái colet đc ko ạ e google mãi mà chả ra cái 
cat10 này kẹp được dao max là bao nhiêu ạ

----------


## ngocsut

> cụ tháo e coi cái colet đc ko ạ e google mãi mà chả ra cái 
> cat10 này kẹp được dao max là bao nhiêu ạ


Hehe xlỗi bác nhé, mình trông gà hoá quốc, mã nó là BT30-CTA10-105, hệ của nó là CTA/CTH 10 kẹp từ 2,6-10 bác nhé  :Big Grin:  collet loại này chợ trời thẳng tiến

----------


## ngocsut

Tiếp:

Em step anfa thì phải, có sẵn hộp số 450k


Em step 2 pha khá kinh size 86 (đã bán)


Combo kèm anfa step, hành trình 420, bản rộng 86, visme bước 10, nhìn rất ưng hoàng phúc (đã bán)




Combo hàng NSK tuyệt đẹp kèm bộ step và driver 5 pha khá hoành, đầy đủ dây nhợ, jack, cảm biến... chả phải chế cháo jì. bệ nhôm đúc mà cứng vững nặng tựa gang đúc (hay là gang trắng mà e ko biết nhỉ  :Big Grin:  hành trình cũng rất gấu 420, visme bước 10, ray 20 mà lại là 2 rãnh bi mới máu (đã bán)






Tủ điện còn khá đẹp kèm 1 số nút bấm, switch, rack, vỏ rất dầy cứng vững, kích thước 600x600x250 khoá khoắt đàng hoàng, chưa vệ sinh nên còn nguyên mấy tờ catalo của thằng nhật, các bác tự lau rửa cho e nó nhé. Giá 800k/cái (có 3 cái)

----------


## Thantu

> Cục bt30 còn ko bác chủ cái này kẹp dao 10 phải ko


Em có 5 con đầu bt 30 và 1 con spin 2.2kw bác nào cần hú em nha. 01629752293

----------


## ngocsut

Tiếp

3 tấm thép phay phẳng 6 mặt tháo máy kích thước 700x250x20 nặng tè - đã bán

Trượt đơn dài 250, ray 40, đã bán


3 bàn máy nhật kích thước dài x rộng x sâu 800x800x600, mặt bàn khuyết, các bác mua tấm tôn dầy 1 chút bắn lên là có bàn gia công mini ngon, đã bán

----------


## vufree

Mình lấy con Spindle Bác nhé. inbox Mình giá đầu BT30 luôn nhé. Thanks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## vufree

miếng sắt Ship vào SG chắc quá tiền mua Bác nhỉ

----------


## luu

Miếng  săt bao ship luôn thì bao nhiêu lúa vậy bác. Ship chậm cũng đc, ok thì Minh rinh 1 tâm về . Cảm ơn

----------

ngocsut

----------


## zinken2

> Tiếp
> 
> 3 tấm thép phay phẳng 6 mặt tháo máy kích thước 700x250x20 nặng tè 250k/tấm
> Đính kèm 26950
> 
> Trượt đơn dài 250, ray 40, 100k
> Đính kèm 26951
> 
> 3 bàn máy nhật kích thước dài x rộng x sâu 800x800x600, mặt bàn khuyết, các bác mua tấm tôn dầy 1 chút bắn lên là có bàn gia công mini ngon 500k/bàn 
> Đính kèm 26952


xem hàng ở đâu vậy. mình gạch 1 đến 2 tấm thép nhé. quan tâm cả bàn máy.
thank

----------


## ngocsut

> Mình lấy con Spindle Bác nhé. inbox Mình giá đầu BT30 luôn nhé. Thanks


em bán spindle nào đâu bác ơi  :Big Grin:  BT30 thì còn cái BT30-CTA10-105 đang kẹp dao 3, ngoài cùng bên trái đó bác 500k

----------


## ngocsut

> Miếng  săt bao ship luôn thì bao nhiêu lúa vậy bác. Ship chậm cũng đc, ok thì Minh rinh 1 tâm về . Cảm ơn


xin lỗi bác miếng thép nặng kinh khủng em ko bao ship đc ạ, mang lên trên phố em cũng ngại rồi ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

> xem hàng ở đâu vậy. mình gạch 1 đến 2 tấm thép nhé. quan tâm cả bàn máy.
> thank


em ở khu đồng nhân, đông la, hoài đức (gần phường yên nghĩa và dương nội hà đông)

----------


## luu

> xin lỗi bác miếng thép nặng kinh khủng em ko bao ship đc ạ, mang lên trên phố em cũng ngại rồi ạ


sorry bác , ý e là ship luôn thì giá bao nhiu đấy ạ. mà xem ra có vẻ bất tiện bác nhỉ

----------


## Totdo

cho cây thước mm vào cái hình cho dể hình dung kích thước 
thanks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

vâng, mấy cái món nặng nề chủ yếu phục vụ các bác ở hà nội thì tiện ạ

Mà cái bàn toàn bộ lắp ghép bằng bulong nên các bác có thể đến rỡ ra chở về bằng xe máy được nhé, tổng nặng khoảng 60kg thoai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Himd

chém mấy tấm sắt

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> cho cây thước mm vào cái hình cho dể hình dung kích thước 
> thanks


vâng để tối về em đo bác nhé

update: 3 tấm thép đã xong

----------


## ngocsut

Trượt của smc trơn tuột, mới lau qua, nhìn rất cứng , đã bán
Kích thước các bác so với nền gạch 400x400 nhé

----------


## ngocsut

update: ray trượt bản 40 và trượt SMC đã bán

----------

baotrieu

----------


## baotrieu81

Bac gởi hàng sớm cho mình nhé 0984543682

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

TiếP

Đống lôm nhôm: khởi, rơ le, control pack, magnetic counter --> đã bán


Biến áp hàng hịn -- đã bán


2 bộ step 5pha chế trục A mini khá dễ, đã lắp sẵn vòng bi, chỉ cần tiện mặt bích bắt mâm cặp mini là ok, đã bán


Mấy cái này trả hàng bác Đồ tốt (totdo)





2 bộ trượt bản 40 dài 120 rất dày và chắc, chưa vệ sinh nhìn nhọ vãi, 250k/cả 2


Môtor giảm tốc đã bán hết


Còn 3 tủ điện còn đẹp, rất dầy và nặng, đủ khoá, nút bấm vặn các kiểu, chưa vệ sinh nhìn hơi nhọ các bác lau kỹ là long lanh ngay
2 tủ 600x600x250 giá 800k
1 tủ 600x500x250 giá 700k

----------


## ngocsut

moto giảm tốc đã bán hết, xin cảm ơn

----------


## solero

2 em contactor Fuji bao xèng hả cụ?

----------


## ngocsut

> 2 em contactor Fuji bao xèng hả cụ?


sao bác ko lấy cả đi em bác ở ngay hn em bớt cho còn free ship  :Big Grin:  bác lấy lẻ thì 250k cả 2 bác nhé

----------


## ngocsut

Update: biến áp cách ly còn 1 em

Tiếp:

Mấy em DC servo còn xinh xắn mướt mắt -- đã bán


Xilanh lôm côm cũng 300k cả mớ


Mớ điều áp với lẩm cẩm, đã bán

----------


## ngocsut

diana chào ngày mới

update: bàn máy còn 2 cái

----------


## Luyến

> Update: biến áp cách ly còn 1 em
> 
> Tiếp:
> 
> Mớ điều áp với lẩm cẩm này thì 500k
> Đính kèm 27067


gạch mớ lẩm cẩm vớ vẩn này nhá thớt.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> gạch mớ lẩm cẩm vớ vẩn này nhá thớt.


ok sếp còn số tk của em ko

----------


## Luyến

có phải bác chủ dùng số TK techcombank ko? nhắn tin cho bác chủ mà không thấy trả lời

----------


## ngocsut

Update: điều áp đã hết
Tiếp:

Lại thêm đống lôm nhôm 20 con solenoid, cụm tổng, dây nhợ cảm biến vớ vẩn --> đã bán




Đống lôm nhôm contac, điều tốc, rơ le, đếm từ. hôm qua có bác kêu đắt, nay em thêm đồ và bớt giá --> đã bán

----------


## ngocsut

có cái PLC này em ko rành, mấy thớt trồng lên nhau nhìn hại điện phết  :Smile:  các bác dùng đc thì trả giá thoải mái, ưng là em bán

----------


## ngocsut

Đi chọn át lại sờ vào em này tiện tay cầm về dù chả biết dùng thế nào, chỉ biết cắm điện đèn sáng là hết phép (đã bán)


Cũng lại 1 em hồi trước thấy nhiều đầu ra vào nên lôi về mới biết hàng hót thời đồ đồng--> 300k cho đội khảo cổ

----------


## ducduy9104

Cho em đè cục gạch lên con FX1S-10MT nhá.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Dọn nhà, đại hạ giá, alo 0977766788:

1. Visme 3060 fi 30, bước 60 tải nặng, dài 700, hành trình 300, mới nguyên bọc -- 1 triệu


2. BT30-CTA10-105 giá 400k , BT40 - KDP22 - đã bán


3. Trượt xilanh - có gạch


4. Móc carbide siêu nhỏ, móc lỗ min từ khoảng 2,5-- 3,5, kích thước các bác xem hình bên trên -- đã bán







5. Bắn vít chạy động cơ servo cho các nghiên cứu sinh - đã bán


6. moto kèm hộp số tỷ lệ 1:50 350k


7. trượt dài 120, bản 40, pad 82, rất cứng -- 150k cả cặp


8. Đám xilanh - đã bán


9. 20 cái solenoid và cụm solenoid màu trắng, dây nhợ cảm biến lôm nhôm, đã bán


10. Bộ PLC misu A0J2 gồm 1 CPU và 3 thớt mở rộng -- (đã bán)


11. PLC hitachi (đã bán), converter DC-DC: in 48-60v, out 27v -- 300k


12. 2 bộ step 5 pha - đã bán



13. Tủ điện rất dầy và chắc chắn 600x600x250 và 500x600x250 hình cụ thể bên trên, đồng giá 600k/cái

----------


## legiao

Muốn mua tủ mà tận hn xa quá

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Muốn mua tủ mà tận hn xa quá


bác ở sài gòn thì thêm 100k em gửi đường sắt cho bác, 2 - 3 ngày là nhận đc

----------


## Vũ Tùng

em muốn mua mấy thứ mà quên mất đường vào nhà bác rồi

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> em muốn mua mấy thứ mà quên mất đường vào nhà bác rồi


Bác ở bắc ninh đúng ko nhỉ, cần xem món gì mình mang lê cơ quan chỗ cầu giấy cho bác xem  :Smile:

----------


## ngocsut

Biến tần Hitachi J100 2.2kw còn khá đẹp - đã bán



Tiện tay nhặt chip li ti cho các bác tiện đồ nhỏ - đã bán

----------


## legiao

> bác ở sài gòn thì thêm 100k em gửi đường sắt cho bác, 2 - 3 ngày là nhận đc


Không ở sài gòn bác à.bà rịa vủng tàu

----------


## ngocsut

> Không ở sài gòn bác à.bà rịa vủng tàu


700k là có người ship tận giường cho bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

3 em ngọc trinh 2 pha size 86 kèm hộp số mới chưa sử dụng, đẹp ko tì vết, moment đủ độ ăn chơi. kết hợp với IM483 thần thánh thì quá đẹp cho cuộc tình treesome - đã bán 



kính mời các bác

----------


## khangscc

> 3 em ngọc trinh 2 pha size 86 kèm hộp số mới chưa sử dụng, đẹp ko tì vết, moment đủ độ ăn chơi. kết hợp với IM483 thần thánh thì quá đẹp cho cuộc tình treesome - 1tr6 
> 
> 
> 
> update: biến tần Hitachi J100 bigsale còn 1tr5
> kính mời các bác


Step 86 hộp số tỉ lệ mấy vậy bác chủ

----------


## ngocsut

> Step 86 hộp số tỉ lệ mấy vậy bác chủ


 7.2 bác ạ, em nó đã theo dai rồi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Bác ngọc sứt này sao bán lẹ mớ motor vậy. Nhìn đang ham chưa kịp hỏi giá đã bay rồi. Buồn rười rượi. :-)

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác ngọc sứt này sao bán lẹ mớ motor vậy. Nhìn đang ham chưa kịp hỏi giá đã bay rồi. Buồn rười rượi. :-)


thôi đi cha, thấy e nó mượt nên rung động chớ j, e là gái quê thôi dai phố đừng chén  :Big Grin:

----------


## chau0320

Bt 40 cua hang nao vay a . Xai collet sk10 lun ha ?

----------


## cnclaivung

biến tần sài 3fa hã bác , nếu mã nó như này em lấy nhé : J100-022SFE 2.2kw 10.5A

----------


## ngocsut

> Bt 40 cua hang nao vay a . Xai collet sk10 lun ha ?


BT40 của hãng NT bác a, còn có phải chuẩn SK hay ko em cũng ko rõ lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

> biến tần sài 3fa hã bác , nếu mã nó như này em lấy nhé : J100-022SFE 2.2kw 10.5A


Có khách gần nhà lấy rồi bác ạ

Update vài món chơi bời:

Đồng hồ so picock nhỏ mà cứng, chân đo bị cong và gẫy mất cái đầu tròn đúng nghĩa đồng hồ chân què  :Big Grin:  các bác mài lại cho tròn tương đối là dùng full chức năng, có hộp rất đẹp - đã bán


Máy cắt sắt mini dùng đá 150 hoặc 180 cũng ok, điện 100v hàng nội địa do china sản xuất chạy rất gấu, chưa dầu mỡ bảo dưỡng gì, cũng chỉnh góc cắt, eto kẹp nhanh như người lớn- đã bán





Bơm từ nhỏ nhưng có võ, là bơm người lớn chứ ko phải là bơm đồ chơi rỉ rỉ nên các bác coi chừng em nó bắn vào mặt đấy ạ  :Big Grin:  đã test nước rất mạnh, theo thông số thì đẩy đc tối đa 11m chắc đủ sức vừa làm mát vừa tưới nguội- đã bán

----------


## tranphong248

Đã trao đổi với bác khi sáng. E lấy cái đồng hồ nhe bác Sut

----------


## ngocsut

> Đã trao đổi với bác khi sáng. E lấy cái đồng hồ nhe bác Sut


Ok bác 

Update: biến tần đã bán
Thêm vài món hại điện

Step 2 pha thương hiệu ngọc trinh láng mịn nguyên hộp- đã bán


Servo chả biết có ai iêu ko, có phanh từ thì phải, số báo danh MSM042ASB panasonic, đã bán

----------


## ktshung

em đăng ký 2 em step nghe bác

----------


## ktshung

Sorry bác, em chỉ lấy con có hộp số thôi, con kia trong kho em có rồi ạ ... Em đã chuyển tiền, bác vui lòng gửi theo địa chỉ:
Nguyễn quang Hưng
34/4 Nguyễn Phúc Chu, Kim Long, Huế
o914oo22o2
Cám ơn bác

----------


## thanhminh243

Chuc cac thot mua may ban dat a !

----------


## ngocsut

Cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm

Update thêm vài món lọ mọ:

2 máy khoan khá kỳ khôi của hàn xẻng điện 220v chạy động cơ chổi than rất ngổ ngáo, cách đâm chọc cũng rất kỳ cục nhất là đứa to cao. Rất khó diễn tả, được cái đều là trượt trục tròn như cnc nên gần như ko dơ, khoan chuẩn phết
Em bé hơn dùng vít me vặn lên xuống để canh cao độ rồi dùng cần gạt bên hông ấn xuống như các máy cơ thông thường, động cơ có 115W nhưng khá to (to hơn cả động cơ khoan tay ) kéo dây đai rất khoẻ, ấn phát thủng ngay. Có công tắc thông minh chỉ khi cần gạt ấn xuống khoan mới chay, thả ra là tịt ngóm, dùng mũi 6 trở xuống, dù nhìn khá ẻo lả nhưng khoan nhôm đồng vô tư, sắt thép dùng mũi khoan chất lượng cũng ok hết ( chỉ nên khoan thép bằng mũi 4 trở xuống vì tốc khá cao dễ cháy mũi), nói chung là kool cho các bác lọ mọ (đã bán)

Em to thấy ghi dòng 3A nên cứ tính đại là 600w, mạch điện khá tinh vi, toàn dùng nút bấm chả có tay cần j cả, khi nào cần lên thì bấm lên, khi nào cần xuống thì ngược lại mà có điều khi ấn cho đi xuống em nó sẽ lừ lừ trượt xuống đến khi nào cái bệ bên dưới gặp vật cản, bị ép chặt em nó mới bật động cơ khoan và dí xuống rất nhanh như chuồn chuồn phịch nước, xong bước này là em nó tắt động cơ rồi tự đi lên đến đỉnh thì thôi...nói chung là em này cơ cấu rất cứng và hiện đại nhưng thực sực cần người dùng có thừa nếp nhăn tí ;) - đã bán

----------


## ngocsut

Mũi vát mép (chamfer) hợp kim hãng carmex mới hoặc gần như chưa sử dụng, cán 6, đã bán


nhân tiện hỏi mấy bác loại mũi này có tác dụng gì

----------


## saudau

> Mũi vát mép (chamfer) hợp kim hãng carmex mới hoặc gần như chưa sử dụng, cán 6, 50k/mũi, lấy cả 20 cháu thì tròn 600k
> 
> 
> nhân tiện hỏi mấy bác loại mũi này có tác dụng gì, bác nào lấy thì 50k/mũi


Bác cho mình 2 mũi champer và 1 cái mũi gì ko biết cái mũi gì vì mình cũng muốn biết nó là cái mũi gì. hihi. sms dủm mình stk nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

theo tui thấy trong video hãng datron nó là con dao phay ren ốc đó nha.


con dao thứ 2 mục đích là phay rãnh cho vách đứng , chẳng hạn làm case dt , có cái rãnh nhè nhẹ ấn 1 phát tọt vào trong bót rít luôn, nằm im luôn , em từng mài giúp mấy anh em mấy con phay ngón thành con này.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## huanpt

Mũi vát mép mình lấy hết 18 con còn lại thì giá có còn 30k/cháu không bác ngocsut?

----------


## hoahong102

con 1 ko phải vát mep đâu, phay ren hoặc rãnh....con 2 giống con dao T, để dành tớ mấy cái nhá, tiếc là vừa mới ship cái cưa

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm, em đã nhận gạch 20 mũi của bác 2701 chưa rõ là bác nào nhà mình và em còn vài mũi dự trữ sẽ đáp ứng bác saudau. Mà đến giờ e cũng hoang mang ko biết có phải là vát mép ko nữa  :Big Grin:

----------


## vufree

Mình lấy 2 con dào kỳ lạ và 2 con dao phay ren nhé Bác. Cám ơn Bác nhiều.

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Ngocsut đừng lo , con đó dư sức vát mép mặc dù việc chính của nó là phay ren.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## hoahong102

http://www.carmex.com/page.php?insta...ns=show&id=737
mini chamfer, nhưng với kiểu thiết kế này phay được nhiều việc như là under cut
dao này của isarel siêu đắt đỏ

----------

ngocsut

----------


## terminaterx300

mình có 1 con y hệt, lúc đầu nghĩ phay ren nhưng coi lại kỹ là góc nhọn là 90, ko phải 60 độ hệ mét hay 55 độ hệ Inche

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Mình lấy 2 con dào kỳ lạ và 2 con dao phay ren nhé Bác. Cám ơn Bác nhiều.


Em chỉ còn loại kỳ kỳ thôi bác có lấy loại kỳ kỳ ko ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

May quá cảm ơn các bác tư vấn ko em lại tiếc đứt ruột rồi mang tiếng treo đầu dê bán thịt gấu  :Big Grin:  dù sao các cháu cũng có người nuôi hết rồi. Em cập nhật nốt món đồng nát

Bấn tiền G7S 1,5kw 400hz cũng thuộc dòng dõi hoàng gia con lai Nhật-Đức mà bị quăng quật chốn nhà thổ nên bị tuột váy và bị dập màn lcd nhưng ko sao vì thông số cốt yếu đều hiển thị bằng led 7 đoạn và các đèn chức năng, màn lcd chỉ hiện vài dòng chữ giải nghĩa cho rõ thông số, âu là làm màu để tăng phần danh giá sang choảnh. Giờ quy tập về chốn cncprovn này thì chỉ có làm osin thôi  :Big Grin:  đã bán

----------


## tranphong248

Tạm gạch con này nhe bác.

----------


## tranphong248

Cho e rút gạch nhe bác sut. Sorry

----------


## CBNN

Bác chủ ui ,  dao phay ren và phay rãnh ? hết rồi hả bác ?

----------


## huanpt

> Cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm, em đã nhận gạch 20 mũi của bác 2701 chưa rõ là bác nào nhà mình và em còn vài mũi dự trữ sẽ đáp ứng bác saudau. Mà đến giờ e cũng hoang mang ko biết có phải là vát mép ko nữa


...2701 Là tớ đấy. Âm mưu là nếu không phải 60 độ sẽ mài lại 1 con thành 60 và 1 con 55. Nếu là dao xịn thì sẽ rất chua đây.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thuyetnq

[QUOTE=ngocsut;94952]May quá cảm ơn các bác tư vấn ko em lại tiếc đứt ruột rồi mang tiếng treo đầu dê bán thịt gấu  :Big Grin:  dù sao các cháu cũng có người nuôi hết rồi. Em cập nhật nốt món đồng nát

Bấn tiền G7S 1,5kw 400hz cũng thuộc dòng dõi hoàng gia con lai Nhật-Đức mà bị quăng quật chốn nhà thổ nên bị tuột váy và bị dập màn lcd nhưng ko sao vì thông số cốt yếu đều hiển thị bằng led 7 đoạn và các đèn chức năng, màn lcd chỉ hiện vài dòng chữ giải nghĩa cho rõ thông số, âu là làm màu để tăng phần danh giá sang choảnh. Giờ quy tập về chốn cncprovn này thì chỉ có làm osin thôi  :Big Grin:  giá 1tr2 cho em nô tì chăm chỉ thoả sức các bác đầu bù tóc rối hành lạc. Chúc các bác ngon điện  :Cool: 



Con nầy in 3 pha 220 volt hay 380 volt vậy bác chủ.?

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Con nầy 220 volt hay 380 volt vậy bác chủ.?


Dòng fuji này ko có 380v đâu. Con này 100% 220v

----------

ngocsut, thuyetnq

----------


## ngocsut

> Cho e rút gạch nhe bác sut. Sorry


ok bác, em nó lại ngóng lãng khách  :Cool:

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác chủ ui ,  dao phay ren và phay rãnh ? hết rồi hả bác ?


em còn dao phay rãnh bác nhé

----------


## ngocsut

> ...2701 Là tớ đấy. Âm mưu là nếu không phải 60 độ sẽ mài lại 1 con thành 60 và 1 con 55. Nếu là dao xịn thì sẽ rất chua đây.


vâng, em này là hàng hãng chắc bắp rồi, nhưng dao xịn thì có đá mài xịn mà bác  :Stick Out Tongue:  sắp tới nếu các bác quan tâm em đang định nhập ít cán dao tiện ren lắp chíp mini, nếu đúng như dự tính thì em này dùng để tiện và phay ren luôn khỏi chê  :Smile:

----------


## ngocsut

> Con nầy in 3 pha 220 volt hay 380 volt vậy bác chủ.?


em ko chơi dòng 380v đâu bác ơi  :Frown:

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## ngocsut

> Dòng fuji này ko có 380v đâu. Con này 100% 220v


thánh PLC luôn phán chuẩn  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuyetnq

> em ko chơi dòng 380v đâu bác ơi


Như vậy muốn sử dụng điện 3 pha phải cần biến thế 3 pha -380  hạ xuống 3 pha -220 .
hoặc dùng đầu vào 1 pha 220 phải không bác ?
Mình hơi gà nên bác chủ thông cảm.

----------


## ngocsut

> Như vậy muốn sử dụng điện 3 pha phải cần biến thế 3 pha -380  hạ xuống 3 pha -220 .
> hoặc dùng đầu vào 1 pha 220 phải không bác ?
> Mình hơi gà nên bác chủ thông cảm.


Chính xác là vậy bác ạ  :Smile:

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## ngocsut

AC spindle mitsubishi, tem hơi khó nhìn em biên lại các bác tham khảo: 
công suất liên tục: 2,2kw ở tốc độ 1500-6000 v/p, 0,9kw ở tốc 15.000v/p; 
công suất max trong 15 phút: 3,7kw ở tốc 1500-6000 v/p, 1,5kw ở tốc 15.000 v/p, bạc rất tốt, lấy ngón tay xoay nhẹ trục là quay mượt ko chút gợn gạo. em này khá to xác, nặng cỡ hơn 30kg nên tản nhiệt tốt. kết hợp với đầu cắt rời BT, HSK, KD... thì cực đầm chất - đã bán

----------


## Nam CNC

con này đẩy lên được 15000rpm hơi bị ngon rồi đó , 2.2-3.7kw , nặng 29kg, dòng dành cho máy phay nên có mặt bích đầu , nếu sau đít em nó còn con mắt đọc vị trí thì hơi thơm thơm hehehe

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

cảm ơn nhà phê bình pín học đã cho em những nhận xét rất đáng giá, e thì ko chuyên món này nên chỉ thấy sao nói vậy thôi ạ  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Con này thuộc dạng Mập-Lùn chứ nó mà Ốm-Cao là mình khiêng ngay  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Con này thuộc dạng Mập-Lùn chứ nó mà Ốm-Cao là mình khiêng ngay


dạ, mập lùn thì mát da mát thịt, ốm cao thì hay phải đốc tơ thanh ạ  :Big Grin:  mà em nghĩ máy của bác chắc kết cấu H chứ C thì em nó đứng trên ụ spin và nối với đầu cắt bằng khớp nối thì lại gọn ạ

----------


## ngocsut

Chương trình black sunday đã hết, xin cảm ơn

----------


## winstarvn

tính đặt bộ step 5 phase mà bác chủ ngoài hà nội lặng nên đành ngồi nhìn vậy

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Tuanlm

Em dzớt 2 bộ 5 phase nhé bác.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thuhanoi

Lấy BT30/40 nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Tuanlm

Oh. Vậy gởi chung luôn cho tiện đi bác chủ.

----------


## ngocsut

Vâng, như vậy e sẽ chuyển cả 2 món về chỗ bác thuhanoi dúng ko ạ?

----------


## thuhanoi

.                                                   Ok

----------


## thuhanoi

OK bác, bác cho xin stk VCB nhé. Thanks

----------


## ngocsut

Vâng, em đã inbox bác rồi ạ

----------


## ngocsut

Chương trình khuyến mại đã hết, sau đây là mục lạc xon giá cao, mấy món đồ điện toàn Fuji

- colet máy tiện rút 300k trọn bộ 5 cái



- cái này chắc dùng cho máy sấy nhiệt thì phải, đã bán



- màn hình plc thì phải, đã bán




- rơle mới tè le lập trình được, loại này chắc thế hệ trước của plc, nút bấm to các bậc lão thành rất thích, giành cho những ai ưa thích sự giản đơn hoài cổ, chưa có điện 100vDC để test, 300k



- diod 400A cho các bác thích điện phân hoặc chập điện  :Big Grin:  đã bán


- đầu chuyển đổi tín hiệu quang vào cổng com 25 chân, ko kèm adapter, đã bán


- đồng hồ đo nhiều thông số V,A, kw, cos,... model fuji WE12 còn 1 cái duy nhất mới nguyên hợp, các bác tra manual để biết thêm chi tiết, đã bán


- tiện tay em nhấc luôn cái đèn led vàng cho các bác chụp ảnh khoả thân, món này chắc chú cutit ưng lắm đây  :Big Grin:  điện 100v, công suất có 16w thôi mà sáng riêng 1 góc vườn luôn (mới hay tay thợ lát nền xấu vãi) 200k

----------


## ngocsut

Em bán cả quạt chống nóng mùa đông nữa các bác nhé, hãng orix mrs18-dc-f6, có bảo vệ quá nhiệt, kích thước 180x180x90 khung nhôm đúc, cánh thì ko rõ sắt hay nhôm nhưng chém gió ầm ầm, thổi mạnh ngạt thở luôn nên chỉ thích hợp cho kho xưởng hoặc nhà bếp là hết sẩy 600k/cháu

----------


## thuhanoi

Mới thấy mớ tủ điện mà sao xoay sang Fuji rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Mới thấy mớ tủ điện định mua em size 500 mà sao xoay sang Fuji hakko fan rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

em đóng chương trình đúng giấy phép đó bác, sai chút là các anh bộ công thương phạt chết  :Big Grin:  sếp lấy tủ thì giá vẫn là 500k mà ko còn freeship và nút bấm ạ

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ngocsut

Tình hình e có tin vui là sức khỏe e rất tốt, nhấc con máy 60kg mà lại áng chừng 40kg nên đành chấp nhận thương đau  :Stick Out Tongue:  phải nói là con này chỉ dùng cho những nhiệm vụ trâu hơn cả bò  :Big Grin:  các bác nhìn nền gạch 400 áng chừng nhé 



Đồng hồ vạn năng đây các bác, kèm 2 món đồ chơi cho trẻ con  :Smile: 



Mấy vỉ nguồn 24v (đã bán)



Nguồn 48v lambada dẩy đầm (đã bán)



Mấy con nguồn fuji 48v, 24v, (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

mấy cái cục đen xì nặng chịch này thì 200k/cái chưa rõ cách sử dụng, bao sống  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

Đã update lại giá quạt hút do tra sai mã, giá 600k/cái

Lòi thêm 3 em step ngọc trinh cốt 2 đầu, đã bán



2 cảm biến điện áp 100k/2 em



Cảm biến dòng cho các bác trót mua đồng hồ đo ko có kìm đo ampe

- 2 em mi nhon 300V - 100A có lock 200k/em


- cái to con 20 -1000A này thì 300k


- cái xấu xí 50k


- cây dùi cui bắn vít có chỉnh nấc trượt, có lực ấn xuống mới chịu chạy phe phé , đã bán


- em này ghi là solid state contact chắc là khởi động bằng bán dẫn, nặng vãi -- đã bán

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

đã pm cho bác về 3 em ngọc trinh nhé bác.:-)

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác Minh cũng săn ngọc trinh ghê hử, nhăm nhe rồi mà chưa kịp comment  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## nhatson

> Đã update lại giá quạt hút do tra sai mã, giá 600k/cái
> 
> Lòi thêm 3 em step ngọc trinh cốt 2 đầu, 500k/3 em
> 
> 
> 
> 2 cảm biến điện áp 100k/2 em
> 
> 
> ...


cái hioki 9270 em lấy nhé, cụ ở đâu nhỉ

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Bác Minh cũng săn ngọc trinh ghê hử, nhăm nhe rồi mà chưa kịp comment


ngọc trinh thì mình nên cho hồi cung ạ. để em ấy ở ngoài dễ bị săn đuổi lắm ạ.:-)

----------


## ngocsut

Cảm ơn các bác quan tâm, xác nhận là 3 em ngọc trinh đã bị đại thiếu gia dtd chiếm đoạt, mai em mới lên phường bắt vạ  :Big Grin: 

Bác nhatson: em ở hà nội bác ạ, cái 9270 em tặng bác nghiên cứu khoa học

----------


## thuyetnq

- em này ghi là solid state contact chắc là khởi động bằng bán dẫn, nặng vãi 250k

Đính kèm 28146[/QUOTE]

Mình lấy con nầy nha Bác.
Hình như nó thiếu tấm tản nhiệt nhôm to đùng phải không Bác?

----------


## ngocsut

món tản nhiệt thì em chịu bác ạ, em nó về đã thế rồi  :Stick Out Tongue:  bác cần em gửi thêm cái tản nhiệt cpu máy tính có đế đồng gắn vào sài đỡ  :Smile:

----------


## thuyetnq

> món tản nhiệt thì em chịu bác ạ, em nó về đã thế rồi  bác cần em gửi thêm cái tản nhiệt cpu máy tính có đế đồng gắn vào sài đỡ


Tán cho vui thôi Bác  :Smile: .
Như thế là ok rồi.
Bác cho mình xin số TK nhé.
Thanks Bác.

----------


## ngocsut

> Tán cho vui thôi Bác .
> Như thế là ok rồi.
> Bác cho mình xin số TK nhé.
> Thanks Bác.


Vâng, em đã inbox thông tin rồi bác nhé

cập nhật: em đã mất 3 trinh rồi, nguồn fuji cũng đi cả, còn vài nguồn lambada 48v cỡ nhỏ 

Hôm nay rảnh mới lôi em này ra chụp nude phát, số em đúng là đã yếu lại thích vác nặng, tự nhiên hứng lên lôi 2 con trâu này về nứt hết cả nền nhà  :Big Grin: 

Trục A trâu bò có sẵn động cơ servo misu 3.5kw đời cao (dùng driver J3). Đáng ra em này còn mới bóng nhưng do vận chuyển nên bị trầy sơn ít nhiều, rất may là chỉ có vỏ jack dây động lực bị mẻ (bác nào lấy em thay ok), cực điện nguyên vẹn, các đầu jack khác hoàn hảo. Nặng 55kg, kích thước các bác so với nền gạch 400 và con trâu ac sờ pín bên cạnh (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Bữa nay thấy ốm trong người e lại lôi hàng thổ cẩm ra bán lấy tiền thuốc
- quạt hút gió dài, nền nã êm ái chắc chắn, hàng nhật mà ko rõ hãng nào, điện 220v, mới đập kho dù lưu lâu ngày có vài chỗ han nhẹ, đã bán



- máy nén khí mini hàng đài loan xuất thị trường nhật, bình 4l cảm giác rất dầy dặn, điện 100v, nén max 8kg/cm2, có điều chỉnh áp ra phù hợp yêu cầu sử dụng, date 2014 nên mọi thứ còn rất mới, bóng bẩy. Loại này pistong nén trực tiếp nên hơi ồn nhưng được cái hơi lên nhanh, cơ cấu đơn giản gọn nhẹ. Em định mua về dùng mà lại hơi nhỏ so với nhu cầu thực tế. Bán đúng giá mua, đã bán



- đèn khẩn cổ điển tháo trong dây chuyền robot, điện 100v, nhìn thôi đã thấy gấp gáp sốt ruột  :Big Grin:  đã bán



- loại này thì hại điện hơn cần tín hiệu điều khiển jì đó, rõ nhiều dây, dài như toy, bị nứt ở phần vỏ đèn màu đỏ nhưng ko ảnh hưởng đến chức năng, 250k



- đồng hồ đo vol DC lại cho các bác thích cổ cổ tí, gắn trên tường deco cũng đẹp, đã bán


- điều khiển nhiệt độ dải nhiệt max 400 độ C, dùng điện 220v, 150k/cái 


- bơm mini chạy điện 220v nghe tên như hàng châu âu, nặng chịch chạy êm như xe cup 82, công năng rất khá, đã bán


- nguồn cỏ rẻ tiền
Nguồn 48v lambada, mean well đồng giá 200k


Nguồn 24v, 2 con đen ngoài cùng bên phải 150k/c, 2 cái giữa 100k/c, 2 cái bé tí có gạch


2cái này 24v cũng 100k/c

----------


## nicowando

Bác cho e lấy cái điều khiển nhiệt độ nhé . Bác đo phủ bì e nó giùm e với ah

----------


## ktshung

> Bữa nay thấy ốm trong người e lại lôi hàng thổ cẩm ra bán lấy tiền thuốc
> - quạt hút gió dài, nền nã êm ái chắc chắn, hàng nhật mà ko rõ hãng nào, điện 220v, mới đập kho dù lưu lâu ngày có vài chỗ han nhẹ, 600k/cái
> 
> 
> 
> - máy nén khí mini hàng đài loan xuất thị trường nhật, bình 4l cảm giác rất dầy dặn, điện 100v, nén max 8kg/cm2, có điều chỉnh áp ra phù hợp yêu cầu sử dụng, date 2014 nên mọi thứ còn rất mới, bóng bẩy. Loại này pistong nén trực tiếp nên hơi ồn nhưng được cái hơi lên nhanh, cơ cấu đơn giản gọn nhẹ. Em định mua về dùng mà lại hơi nhỏ so với nhu cầu thực tế. Bán đúng giá mua 1tr2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


em gạch cái quạt bác nhé, free ship nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thích cái máy bơm quá mà hết lúa roài. Bác chủ có chiến dịch đổi hàng không ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Hehe thích cái máy bơm quá mà hết lúa roài. Bác chủ có chiến dịch đổi hàng không ạ


em đó có người mua rồi ạ, mà đồ em toàn đồ cỏ đổi với hàng khủng của bác hưng thì xấu hổ lắm  :Embarrassment:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Hàng cỏ của bác cỡ ngọc trinh ak phải không. Xài cỡ ngọc trinh xong hết đát nên đem lên đây bán ạ. :-)

----------


## ngocsut

Đại thiếu gia toàn đổ tiếng tốt cho người xấu thôi hà  :Big Grin:

----------


## hungmtcn

Cho e lấy 1 cái nguồn 24V giá 150k nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## saudau

2 cái nguồn trắng bé xíu xiu còn ko bác Sút? còn mình lấy nhé. Chuyến này bác để mình trả ship xem bọn Vịt Teo còn chơi trò lấy cước 2 lần nữa ko.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Cho e lấy 1 cái nguồn 24V giá 150k nhé


Vâng, bác cứ lựa, nhấc cái nào thì ới em gửi số tk

----------


## ngocsut

> 2 cái nguồn trắng bé xíu xiu còn ko bác Sút? còn mình lấy nhé. Chuyến này bác để mình trả ship xem bọn Vịt Teo còn chơi trò lấy cước 2 lần nữa ko.


2 nguồn trắng bé tẹo thì có bác gạch rồi, hay bác lấy cái vỉ mạch 24v cũng đc, 4 cái em lấy 120k thoai. Đội vịt teo thì em gọi lên tổng đài phản ánh rồi, chắc ko dám đâu  :Smile:

----------


## hungmtcn

Vâng e ở hn e sẽ qua chỗ bác lấy

----------


## solero

có em 48V nào dẹt dẹt như mấy em tổ ong TQ không bác?

----------


## ngocsut

vâng, em ở ngõ 7 tôn thất thuyết, cầu giấy bác nhé

bác solero: nguồn lambada dẩy dầm bác ơi  :Big Grin: 
Đính kèm 28121

----------


## ngocsut

nay chờ mãi ko có lương buồn quá e bán cái bắn vít lấy tiền đổ xăng: đã bán

----------


## saudau

> 2 nguồn trắng bé tẹo thì có bác gạch rồi, hay bác lấy cái vỉ mạch 24v cũng đc, 4 cái em lấy 120k thoai. Đội vịt teo thì em gọi lên tổng đài phản ánh rồi, chắc ko dám đâu


Tại thấy nó bé xinh tính đem về cấp 24V cho bob cho đẹp. Bác khác lấy rồi thì thôi vậy. Thanks!

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Mới CNC

Lấy cây bắn vít nhé ông Sứt ơi.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Vâng, khi nào bác chốt thì nói em gửi số tk nhé

----------


## Mới CNC

đã nhắn tin cho bác. 696 đuôi

----------


## ngocsut

Buồn chán lôi ra bán

Nguồn 24, 48v lambada còn vài cái, hình các bác xem bên trển  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Thêm cái nguồn có nhiều đầu ra 12, 24, 36v ko rõ nhà sản xuất chỉ biết ghi là HE5F9220C1 ko tra đc mã và chạy điện 220v, nhìn build nghiêm chỉnh chắc ko phải loại vớ vẩn 350k

----------


## trongnghia091

cho mình xem bộ nguồn 12v mà bao nhiêu Ampe vậy ?

----------


## ngocsut

E ko có nguồn 12v bác ạ, chỉ lòi được con bên trên nhiều đầu ra thôi. Ko ghi dòng nhưng nhìn linh kiện em nghĩ bét ra cũng khoảng 8A

Mài hơi mini cao tốc: cái bên phải cũ được cái quay tít êm mượt nhưng có vẻ hao hơi quá ko hợp với máy nén nhỏ của em. Cái bên trái mới hơn nhiều nhưng cho khí nén vào ko quay, lấy tay vặn thì quay đều nhưng ko êm. Nói chung cả 2 cần được tinh chỉnh lại, món này e ko rành. đã bán

----------


## ngocdong2001

> E ko có nguồn 12v bác ạ, chỉ lòi được con bên trên nhiều đầu ra thôi. Ko ghi dòng nhưng nhìn linh kiện em nghĩ bét ra cũng khoảng 8A
> 
> Mài hơi mini cao tốc: cái bên phải cũ được cái quay tít êm mượt nhưng có vẻ hao hơi quá ko hợp với máy nén nhỏ của em. Cái bên trái mới hơn nhiều nhưng cho khí nén vào ko quay, lấy tay vặn thì quay đều nhưng ko êm. Nói chung cả 2 cần được tinh chỉnh lại, món này e ko rành. 350k cho cả 2


Mình lấy cái này, sáng gọi bác ko bắt máy. SĐT mình số đuôi 196 đó. Nhắn dùm mình số tài khoản.

----------


## ngocsut

ủa sao em ko thấy cuộc gọi nào nhỉ, em gửi số tkhoan trong inbox nhé, cảm ơn bác quan tâm

----------


## ngocsut

Trời lạnh xoăn, tấm chăn mỏng ko đủ ấm đường cong, e dỡ nhà ra bán
Có cái vách phíp láng mịn 500x400x20 cho các bác lót chân lúc tác nghiệp nhỡ mồm có móc nhầm cái lỗ 220v thì ko lo gặp gỡ ông bà hoặc chí ít làm ghế ngồi rất chi là mát mông  :Big Grin:  -- 250k

----------


## ngocsut

Chúc các bác 1 cuối tuần mát mẻ mê tơi với chân dài:
Servo mitsubishi 1,5kw mã HC-SF152B tổ lái cùng driver Mr-J2-200A, cáp jack đầy đủ, encod jin 5m, em này có phanh từ các bác nhé, hàng họ lòng mề nguyên bản chưa qua sửa chữa bơm vá, chỉ duy nhất cáp động lực là hàng độ do bị thất lạc nhưng có hề gì khi em nó vẫn sung mãn như tuổi thanh xuân và các bác cứ an cung là em bao test 1 tuần cho các bác phủ phê khám phá, lỗi lầm bao quay đầu đúng phong cách Mỹ đam. Giá ném đá hội nghị (đã bán)
Trân trọng kính mời  :Smile:

----------


## ngocsut

Chán bán mấy đồ nặng e lại bán mấy cái mi nhon

Bơm mini grunfos chạy êm như lời ru, thông số ghi ở mông em nó (đã bán)


Khởi bán dẫn (solid state relay) 100k


Cái thước muti mua quạ mất mấy lít mà hỏng, đã bán


Hộp số kiêm trục A mini nước sơn đặc trưng japan rất đẹp, chắc chắn, có ngăn đổ dầu bôi trơn nên quay rất mượt có ly hợp từ ở puley và thắng từ ở mặt bích đầu ra đều dùng điện 24v, đã test thử cho điện vào thì cứng ngắc trục ngang là đầu ra hộp số tỷ lệ 1:30, lắc tay ko rơ tí nào, đế phay phẳng nặng chịch. Nói chung nhìn em nó là đẻ ngay ra dự án  :Big Grin:  (đã bán)

----------


## ngocsut

Dặn lòng là chừa mấy con hàng nặng nề mà em lại ngã lòng trước em này

AC servo nhưng bản chất là động cơ không đồng bộ có encoder nên chạy biến tần vô tư, bác nào thích cao cấp thì làm index spindle luôn, em này chân dài công suất 3.7kw mà nhẹ cân hơn hẳn em misu hôm trước, tổng thể chỉ có 38kg, có thể bắt mặt bích hoặc mặt đế đều ok, toàn thân sạch sẽ, bạc quay trơn láng, tần số max trên 600hz ~ 18.000rpm. Chi tiết các bác xem thông số, giá 4tr5


Thêm em này nữa, biến tần toshiba VF-P7 trâu 30kw, 220v, tần số mã 400hz, năng lực chấp máy 10 đầu dao vô tư, em mới chỉ dám test lên điều khiển chỉnh chọt vớ vẩn chưa dám cho run sợ nó kéo sập luôn nguồn nhà hàng xóm thì toi  :Stick Out Tongue:  giá 12tr




Tiện trời nắng em lùa mấy con bò ra phơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

Móc tủ còn cái đầu cảm biến lưu lượng keyence FD-MH100A ko rõ cách sử dụng toàn inox nặng ịch 200k

----------


## huyquynhbk

Thước cao có lên xuống đc k bác? nếu lên xuống được thì cho e gạch cây đấy nhé!thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

> Dặn lòng là chừa mấy con hàng nặng nề mà em lại ngã lòng trước em này
> 
> 
> Tiện trời nắng em lùa mấy con bò ra phơi


Con nhỏ nhỏ bên trái kia - đưa lên cho rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Gamo

Mình cũng chỉ chấm em bên trái, ngoài cùng thôi

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Thước cao có lên xuống đc k bác? nếu lên xuống được thì cho e gạch cây đấy nhé!thanks


Nó bị bó hay sao đó bác ạ, cứng ngắc ko vặn lên xuống đc  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

làm lơ anh em nha , anh em quan tâm con ngậm dao mà nín thinh nha.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Khổ nhà em có mỗi con ô shin mà các cao thủ dòm ngó thế  :Big Grin:

----------


## Minh Trần

E gạch cái trục A mini và cái thước do cao nhá. mai LH Bác đến lấy

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

chạy bạc mặt đi lấy chiều lòng khách rồi người lại phụ tôi  :Frown:  bán luôn trả nợ đời 2 em biến tần nhìn khá đài trang, 1 misu E520, 1 samsung moscon E7 đều 1,5kw, đã test ngon, chỉ còn em samsung giá 1tr350

----------


## ngocsut

liệt kê lại 1 số món cần bán, các bác cứ mạnh dạn trả giá, cuối năm rồi mua bán cũng tùy hứng  :Smile: 

Visme 3060 fi 30, bước 60 tải nặng, dài 700, hành trình 300, mới nguyên bọc -- 1 triệu

servo vexta AIM275AA-P50 kèm hộp số tỷ lệ 1:50 250k

trượt dài 120, bản 40, pad 82, rất cứng -- 150k cả cặp

Tủ điện rất dầy và chắc chắn 600x600x250 và 500x600x250, đồng giá 600k/cái

AC spindle của misubishi 3.7kw, có cảm biến index, tốc max 15.000rpm, nặng 58kg - đã bán

colet máy tiện rút 5 cái - 300k

Rơle có thể đặt chương trình - 300k

Quạt hút gió Orix điện 220v cực mạnh còn mấy cháu thanh lý nốt 350k/c

Nguồn 24v, 48v lambada - đã bán

Cảm biến dòng Hioki 9298 - 300v - 100A, 300k/2 cái

Motor servo misu 3,5kw kèm hộp số harmonic khủng tỷ số 1-11 (đã bán)

Quạt hút gió dài 500k

Điều khiển nhiệt độ 150k/c

Đèn cảnh báo patlite 2 màu 200k

Bộ servo misu động cơ 1,5kw, driver Mr-j2-200A, cáp encoder zin 5m, cáp động đực độ, bao test 1 tuần (đã bán)

Bơm mini grundfos rất êm (đã bán)

rơle bán dẫn 100k

Cảm biến lưu lượng keyence 200k

AC servo 3,7kw, tốc max 18.000rpm, nặng 38kg, là động cơ ko đồng bộ nên chạy bằng biến tần thông thường - 4tr5

Biến tần toshiba VF-P7 trâu 30kw, 220v, tần số max 400hz, 12tr

Biến tần samsung moscon e7 1,5kw (có gạch)

Hình ảnh mời các bác vui lòng xem bên trên
Xin cảm ơn  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Cụ Gà mờ tìm ra con AIM chưa, vào hốt kìa anh  :Big Grin: 

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cảm ơn Phúc, hộp số thì ko chơi rùi...

Ông còn 10 con DC servo để ở nhà tui đó nhe  :Wink:  mấy bữa nay quên chưa xách qua lão Nam nữa

----------

Ga con

----------


## ppgas

> Hehe, cảm ơn Phúc, hộp số thì ko chơi rùi...
> 
> Ông còn 10 con DC servo để ở nhà tui đó nhe  mấy bữa nay quên chưa xách qua lão Nam nữa


Gà mờ cần mấy con aim? Lục được đem ra cafe đổi hộp có núm vặn nhỉ  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, hết xẩy, đổi đi... thằng đệ tử đang lúi húi làm cho ông nè ;D

----------

ppgas

----------


## vufree

Đổi xong đem tặng Anh mấy con AIM đó nha... kakak

----------


## ngocsut

thanh lý 2 máy nén khí:1 inest iwata made in china xuất nhật, 1 hàng đài loan xuất nhật, đều dùng điện 100v nhìn rất cứng cáp chứ ko phải vớ vẩn, em bận quá ko có thời gian mang đi sửa nữa nên bán cho bác nào chịu khó chạy ra thợ tí là có máy dùng. 
Tình trạng: 2 máy còn khá mới, động cơ chạy rất gấu, máy màu trắng chạy ko lên áp, e sờ tay thấy xì khí ở chỗ van đóng mở, em đoán em này lỗi nhẹ nhưng chắc bọn nhật chơi sang nó vứt xó luôn, cái màu đỏ thì rơi mất nắp xilanh chỗ đầu nén, bác nào chịu khó đi phay cái nắp nhôm úp lên, van 1 chiều thì chỉ là 1 cái lá kim loại mỏng rất đơn giản còn các bộ phận khác còn nguyên lành. 
Đã bán

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## ngocsut

Đã xong, cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin

----------


## ducmoctx

Em cọc con AC Spindle 3.7KW. Cho em ít ảnh vào Zalo O939256266

----------


## ngocsut

> Em cọc con AC Spindle 3.7KW. Cho em ít ảnh vào Zalo O939256266


ok, bác lưu ý là em này khá nặng nhé, bác có ứng dụng phù hợp thì em nó lý tưởng, ảnh để tối em chụp bác xem

----------


## ducmoctx

Cho em con AC Servo 3.7kw luôn tối em qua nhà bác súc luôn

----------


## ngocsut

> Cho em con AC Servo 3.7kw luôn tối em qua nhà bác súc luôn


Vâng, mời bác qua nhà em xem cụ thể

Thanh lý:
lô nguồn 4 cái 48v (3c lambada, 1c meanwel) 13 cái 24v to nhỏ toàn ốm ròn với lambada dẩy đầm - đã bán
5 cái điều khiển nhiệt độ - đã bán

Tạm thời vậy....
Các bác alo cho tiện nhé, e bận quá ko online thường xuyên đc 0977.766.  788

----------


## Inlua

Em gạch 5 cái điều khiển nhiệt độ. 400k/5c

----------

ngocsut

----------


## skydn

> Vâng, mời bác qua nhà em xem cụ thể
> 
> Thanh lý:
> lô nguồn 4 cái 48v (3c lambada, 1c meanwel) 13 cái 24v to nhỏ toàn ốm ròn với lambada dẩy đầm. 1tr3 cho cả đống
> 
> 5 cái điều khiển nhiệt độ. 400k/5c
> 
> Tạm thời vậy....
> Các bác alo cho tiện nhé, e bận quá ko online thường xuyên đc 0977.766.  788


cái nguồn lambada 48v mấy ampe vây bác

----------


## maxx.side

lấy 5 cài dk nhiet độ nhé bác, inbox giúp mình stk

----------

ngocsut

----------


## hoahong102

để lại cho mình 2 cái nguồn 24v dc ko? mới mua 2 cái cân điện tử mà chưa có nguồn để dùng

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

XIn lỗi các bác đặt gạch trên diễn đàn thời điểm này em bận quá ko lên mạng thường xuyên được và cũng không rõ các bác comment trên đây số đt như thế nào nên như đã nói em nhận gạch với các bác đã alo trực tiếp 

Cập nhật vài món lẻ tẻ:

Lọc nguồn 


2 cái đo lưu lượng nước hiện số rất cool - đã bán


Đồng hồ hiển thị đa năng fuji WE12 đo trực tiếp V, A, Kw, kwh, cos phi,... nhiều ko kể siết, thông số to rõ ràng - đã bán



Mở vít mini đầu gài lục giác 6.35 tiêu chuẩn, đã thay pin li-ion dung lượng cao và chế đầu jack cắm xạc ở cuối (người ta chế, ko phải e  :Big Grin:  ) chỉ cần dùng 1 cái adapter 4.2v bất kỳ cắm vào là xạc, có chỉnh lực trượt tránh trượt ren, có khớp xoay để hành sự 2 tư thế dùng rất tiện. chỉ có thân máy -- đã bán


các bác vui lòng alo giùm em, e lại phải lặn đây  :Smile:

----------


## maxx.side

Lấy thêm 2 cái đo lưu lượng nữa nhé bác, mà chưa inbox giúp em stk ah, để cuối năm nợ nần kì quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

> Lấy thêm 2 cái đo lưu lượng nữa nhé bác, mà chưa inbox giúp em stk ah, để cuối năm nợ nần kì quá


bác ơi, em nhận gạch qua alo của bác có số đuôi 5463 từ hôm thứ 7, nếu không phải bác thì cho em xin lỗi vì em ko online xác nhận gạch của bác được. Giờ em chỉ nhận gạch của bác 2 cái đo lưu lượng bác nhé

----------


## maxx.side

Hic, thế thì có gì lấy nấy thôi, biết sao dc... 2 cái đo lưu lượng vậy

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Em cập nhật vài món cái bang

Biến tần fuji G9S 1.5kw hình thức được, công lực trâu bò, có màn hình lcd chạy chữ rất là màu mè - đã bán


Màn hình cảm ứng proface kích thước các bác so với cái thước 150, đã test cảm ứng 1 số điểm trên body em ấy khá nhạy cảm, ấn là kêu choe choé - đã bán

----------


## thuyetnq

> Em cập nhật vài món cái bang
> 
> Biến tần fuji G9S 1.5kw hình thức được, công lực trâu bò, có màn hình lcd chạy chữ rất là màu mè 1tr3


 Cái nầy điện vào là 200 volt hay 380 vậy anh?

----------


## ngocsut

> Cái nầy điện vào là 200 volt hay 380 vậy anh?


em quên, điện 220v bác ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Daedelus

150 là tính cả phần vỏ hay tính cả phần hiển thị bác chủ ơi :Confused:

----------


## ngocsut

> 150 là tính cả phần vỏ hay tính cả phần hiển thị bác chủ ơi


bác nhìn hình đoán số hộ em với, cả phần viền nó chưa hết cái thước 150, e lười chả đo kỹ đâu

----------


## thuyetnq

> em quên, điện 220v bác ơi


Híc mình đang cần in 3 pha 380 mới đau chứ  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
Thanks bác.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Chuc bác thớt đông khách ạ :d
Đang ngóng quả tô vít cầm tay của bác xem xài ra sao đây :d

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Híc mình đang cần in 3 pha 380 mới đau chứ   
> Thanks bác.


có 1 con fuji G9S 3.7kw mới tinh điện 380v, giá 3tr2 bác yêu ko  :Smile:

----------


## ngocsut

> Chuc bác thớt đông khách ạ :d
> Đang ngóng quả tô vít cầm tay của bác xem xài ra sao đây :d


cầm và bấm thôi chứ có làm j đâu cưng  :Big Grin: 

update: Thêm 1 em biến tần fuji 11kw mất mặt tiền nhưng có bàn phím đã test lên điện đầy đủ, điện vào 220v, tần số max 120hz chuyên trụy mấy em spin chém sắt tốc chậm, em này còn khá mới, đít còn chưa đục, chỉ là thất lạc mất cái mặt chứ ko phải hàng nát các bác nhé  :Smile:  đã bán

----------


## thuyetnq

> có 1 con fuji G9S 3.7kw mới tinh điện 380v, giá 3tr2 bác yêu ko


    Mình chỉ cần con nhỏ tí  cho nó nhẹ tiền  :Smile:  , dùng chỉnh tốc độ cái quạt gió 750w
Có con nào nhỏ thì bác ưu tiên mình nhé.

----------


## ngocsut

750w mà điện 380v thì mấy năm rồi e chưa gặp cái nào bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuyetnq

He He ý em cái biến tần nào công lực thấp tí tầm 1500w trở lại  :Smile: ,vì em chỉ sử dụng có mổi một mô tơ 750w làm quạt gió,mà lấy con 3,7 kw thì công suất dư , tiền nhiều hơn nên hơi phí bác .

----------


## ngocsut

Thêm mấy con nguồn trâu bò đời 8x

2 em này nguồn biến áp Fuji TOACK, ko tra được mã nhưng e đoán công suất cũng phải cỡ 1000w vì nhìn rất ngầu, đít gắn 2 con sò công suất, chả thèm có quạt, đèn đóm gì luôn, im như thóc ngâm vậy. Cơ mà thiết kế điện áp rất củ chuối, đầu ra ghi các mức điện áp 15, 24, 48v mà cắm điện vào chân 220v thì đo thực tế 24, 29, 57v, còn cắm vào chân 200v thì thực tế 28, 36, 63v. Nhưng cái này chắc do hãng thiết kế chứ ko phải lỗi vì cả 2 đều ra áp y chang như nhau. Nói chung là chờ em nó tèo chắc phải hết tuổi chế cnc của anh em  :Big Grin:  giá tàu nhanh 450k/cái


Còn em này thì cực ngầu, trang bị 2 cp mới ghê, tản nhiệt tua tủa như thổ dân da đỏ, nhìn qua khe toàn thấy linh kiện to lộ cộ phát ghớm, mặt tiền thì quá nhiều đèn màu mè, điện áp ra đủ cả 5, 15, 24, 48 âm dương, sau đít cũng tá lả đầu ra. Mà được cái em này điện chuẩn đét, ko sai số. 1 em này là đủ nguồn cho cả tủ điện luôn khỏi lằng nhằng, với vũ trang như này em nó vứt đi cũng cỡ 1200w, bán 1tr2

----------


## ngocsut

Thoáng cái lại hết 1 năm chán phèo, tổng kết năm chả có gì em lại bán đồ lạc son  :Smile: 

Nguồn điều chỉnh được điện áp, dòng ra, kiểu dáng rất mi nhon cổ điển, dùng điện 100v, điện áp ra 0-18v chính xác, dòng ra max 1A, đồng hồ Ampe ko thấy hoạt động nhưng chức năng chỉnh dòng vẫn ok, giá 450k



Đám colet này 300k


Máy ảnh canon powershot SD500 đã gỡ kính lọc để quay hồng ngoại nên giờ chụp cái j ban ngày cũng đỏ đỏ  :Smile:  2 pin còn dùng tạm, xạc thì chập chờn cần sửa lại, ko có thẻ. Cái này đặc chế cho mấy bác quay kiểm soát cường độ lase hồng ngoại nhé, cái giống hồng ngoại ko có máy quay khó nhìn rất nguy hiểm, có đường av ra tivi xem cho sướng  :Smile:  250k


Bút thử điện đến 7000v dùng 2 pin đũa - đã bán


3 cái lọc lambada dẩy đầm- có gạch


Cặp mõm chó kẹp mát - 100k/cặp


3 con servo: 2 yaskawa, 1 misu mã các bác tự tra nhé, tình trạng sơ bộ: em yas to có vẻ là đời cao vì công suất 1,5kw khá lớn so với kích thước, trục quay trơn chu, nắp đít bị sứt 1 mảnh nhỏ nhưng ko ảnh hưởng đến encoder, em yas bé 750w bị cắt cụt dây, chả có j để nói, em misu 200w có phanh nhưng có vẻ bị anh nhật lùn nào đó mở ra chỉnh chọt nên toàn thấy dán keo silicon - đã bán







6 cái driver fuji đều lên điện 3 cái 200w, 1 cái 500w, 2 cái 750w, thấy bảo khó dùng nên em bán giá đồng nát 1triệu/6 cái






AC spindle misu 5.5kw, nặng gần 50kg trục quay trơn tru, tốc max 8000rpm theo thông lệ có thể vít tốc lên nữa nếu cần. Đã tháo bỏ indexer do e làm nứt cảm biến khi vệ sinh vùng kín. Theo cảm nhận khách quan em này rất mạnh nhưng dáng gọn. Bán 2tr9

----------


## Minh Trần

Gạch mới lọc nhá Bác.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Gạch mới lọc nhá Bác.


Ok bác

Update lặt vặt:

Diod đĩa to bằng cái bát 150k/con


Cái thước hay cảm biến gì đó của keyence SL-V24H, ngoài tầm hiểu biết của em- 300k 


Điều khiển nhiệt omron 200k


Liên quan đến PLC, đã bán


Cái máy đo em đoán là đo khoảng cách hay thể tích gì đó bằng siêu âm, thấy hiện m với cm. Khổ nỗi manual đặc tiếng nhật rõ nhục mặc dù trình xem phim nhật unsub của e phải nói là đỉnh  :Big Grin:  máy đầy đủ bao, hướng dẫn

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Ok bác
> 
> Update lặt vặt:
> 
> Diod đĩa to bằng cái bát 150k/con
> 
> 
> Cái thước hay cảm biến gì đó của keyence SL-V24H, ngoài tầm hiểu biết của em, 400k cho 3 cây đả cẩu bổng 
> 
> ...


Bác cjo e gạch cái thước nhật nhé 
Lát e liên lạc bác
Thank

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

gạch đá khá khá mà bể hết trơn  :Smile: 

update vài món giá rỉe cho anh em dùng:

- Biến tần Moscon E7 của Rockwell automation (chứ ko phải samsung ạ, em nhầm) hàng mịn đẹp 1,5kw 220v, 1trieu1
- Nguồn biến áp Fuji TOACK rất gấu, nhiều điện áp ra , 450k/cái
- Nguồn lap điều chỉnh 0-18v max 1A, điện vào 100v, đồng hồ A chập cheng còn lại hoạt động chuẩn, kiểu dáng dễ thương, 450k

chi tiết tính năng các bác xem các post trước

Thêm vài cái màn cảm ứng cho các bác chọt 

- cái bé nhất, 600k



- loại to hơn kiểu dáng tương tự, hình thức hơi nhàu, (có gạch)



- loại to tương đương nhưng kiểu dáng xưa hơn chút, ko có cổng usb như 2 loại trên nhưng vỏ kim loại cứng hơn nhiều, 1trieu

----------


## ngocsut

Thêm 2 cái nguồn dùng điện 3 pha rất khủng nặng, công suất 2000w, điện áp ra 48V-32A, 2 quạt hút gió to như đít máy bay phản lực, em chẳng có điện 3 pha để thử, bán cho các bác tự nghiên cứu, bao nguyên lành, ko cháy chập, đã bán

----------


## Ga con

E lấy 2 cái nguồn 48V-32A nhé bác.
Bác nhắn em số tk nhé.

Thanks.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> E lấy 2 cái nguồn 48V-32A nhé bác.
> Bác nhắn em số tk nhé.
> 
> Thanks.


xin lỗi bác là bác khang nước trong đã nhanh tay chuyển tiền lấy rồi ạ

----------

Ga con

----------


## ngocsut

Thêm ảnh 2 nguồn dùng biến áp rất nặng của fuji toack điện áp ra thực tế 24, 29, 57v (nếu dùng điện 220v) công suất có lẽ ko dưới 1HP 450k (còn 1 cái)

----------


## Ga con

Cái cục này chân U, V, W nó làm gì thế cụ.

THanks.

----------


## ngocsut

> Cái cục này chân U, V, W nó làm gì thế cụ.
> 
> THanks.


em không rõ bác ạ, chỉ dám cho điện vào chân 220v thôi  :Smile:

----------


## ngocsut

Lâu rồi bỏ bê đêm nay lại có vũ hội chân dài mời các bác thưởng thức

Tạm thời là đám này


Êtô 1 có thước đi kèm, răng lợi còn mịn đẹp (đã bán)


Êtô 2 rất mới, nét như các cụ giữ honda (đã bán)


Êtô 3 măt ố dầu nhưng thực ra toàn thân láng mịn, gọn gàng (đã bán)



Êtô 4 kết cấu chuyên nghiệp nhưng bị độ 1 bên ngàm bằng nhôm (chắc để kẹp phôi mềm) ko thích gỡ ra lại kẹp như thường, 1trieu2


Êtô 5 kiểu dáng hiện đại cũng rất gọn, bị vài vết khoan nhỏ dưới mặt trượt nhưng hoàn toàn ko ảnh hưởng tới chất lượng, 1trieu5


Êtô 6 thay đổi được góc nghiêng, rất mới, e đang ủ mưu cho con máy mini ở nhà nếu các bác ko lấy  :Big Grin:  1triệu9


Êtô 7 kẹp phôi cao lớn, bác nào ko thích kẹp phôi cao thì tháo 2 ngàm lớn là thành loại thông thường, mới mịn chưa sử dụng, 2trieu5




Bàn kẹp nghiêng mới chưa có dấu vết sử dụng, ko chút dơ dão, khẩu độ nghiêng rất rộng, 1 món đề co cực đẹp và chuyên nghiệp (đã bán)



Bàn từ cơ thay đổi được góc nghiêng, mới nguyên hộp, lực từ cực mạnh, 1 vẻ đẹp khó cưỡng nổi (có gạch)



Bàn uống nước chè chuyên nghiệp kích thước 500x500 vuông toàn thân, bám dầu nhưng ko 1 vết xước, vảy cá vàng óng, mỏng nhẹ nhất em từng thấy trong cùng phân khúc. Đẹp kiệt xuất- đậm khí chất, 3triệu



Mâm cặp 130 răng lợi rất đẹp, ở chính quốc như là nó toàn kẹp phôi đồng e thấy toàn mạt thau (đã bán)


Step 5 pha to đúng bằng 911 thần thánh, còn đẹp, 600k


Dc servo 180w, còn đẹp, test chạy êm vãi, 450k

----------


## ngocsut

Hình dc servo

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Đợt update này toàn hàng chất quá  :Wink:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Hàng nhìn đẹp, tiếc là giờ ko dám bung máu ra nữa vì ôm quá nhiều rồi

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Cảm ơn ae đã ủng hộ, em cập nhật thêm mấy món chơi bời

Lô con lăn nhám (có 1 cái ngoài cùng là trơn, ko nhám) 1triệu8 tất cả


Đài dao máy tiện có kết cấu đặt dao dốc nghiêng nên có thể chỉnh được độ cao, các bác xem hình làm ví dụ (đã bán)


Cũng là đài dao hay bệ gì đó của máy tiện trượt mang cá cứng khừ, kích thước như hình, visme bước 1, hành trình khoảng 40. Em này dính dầu nên lem nhem chứ vệ sinh kỹ là trắng nõn nhật bổn. Bán 1triệu2




Máy phay cầm tay chổi than mới đét, tốc 20k, hú nhưng ko chói tai như mấy e khác, có sẵn collet 6, giá 650k


Thước NSK ngàm kẹp còn tốt, bị rơi mất cái khoá đuôi bé tí tẹo nên chập cheng lúc chạy lúc ko, bác nào chịu khó vệ sinh bảo dưỡng lại nhé. 300k

----------


## ppgas

Hậu quả 20/10 thật là khủng khiếp, dàn chân dài phải đem gán hết  :Smile: 
Kết một số thứ rồi đấy ...

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Hậu quả 20/10 thật là khủng khiếp, dàn chân dài phải đem gán hết 
> Kết một số thứ rồi đấy ...


em chủ đích môi giới gạ tình các đại za mà : ))

update thêm mấy món chuyên dụng, hàng chính quốc chất lượng khỏi nghĩ, đồng giá 999k/em  :Smile: 

yokogawa rất chính xác, nhiều thang đo, autorange, dây đo nguyên bản nhưng que màu đen bị gẫy đầu nhọn, vẫn đo tốt



fluke hầm hố hiện đại, chất lượng không kém, không có que đo nguyên bản, đang kèm 2 que đo cọc cạch nội địa, vẫn đo tốt





hình chụp buổi sáng nhìn lừa tình quá đẹp so với thực tế  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoahong102

toàn hàng đẹp mà ko có cái nào hợp mình, UP cho anh em khác múc về chưng tết

----------

ngocsut

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Trước cũng có cái đồng hồ đen đen đó. Loại này xài ngon lắm, rơi rớt hoài mà ko việc gì hết. Ps: đi làm để quên ở xưởng người mất rồi. Tiếc là mới mua cái của tàu rồi

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Trước cũng có cái đồng hồ đen đen đó. Loại này xài ngon lắm, rơi rớt hoài mà ko việc gì hết. Ps: đi làm để quên ở xưởng người mất rồi. Tiếc là mới mua cái của tàu rồi


chuyên gia robot mà lại dùng hàng china là sao ta  :Smile:

----------


## ngocsut

> toàn hàng đẹp mà ko có cái nào hợp mình, UP cho anh em khác múc về chưng tết


anh làm em cười tí phun vào chị em
đồ lạc xon cho tết xum vầy đây ạ

3 cái YCC: 2 cái YCC13 size 4 6 , 1 cái YCC10 size 6 (đã bán)


dao tiện mini có luôn chip tiện mới zin (đã bán)

----------


## hung1706

hehe em lấy 3 cái YCC nha. Inbox STK cho em nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> hehe em lấy 3 cái YCC nha. Inbox STK cho em nhé


ok, bác kiểm tra inbox nhé  :Smile:

----------


## hoahong102

bác hưng ơi nhừong cái ycc 10 đi, chắc bác chỉ cần ycc13, mình thì cần cả lũ đấy

----------


## Ga con

> Êtô 3 măt ố dầu nhưng thực ra toàn thân láng mịn, gọn gàng, 1trieu 2
> Đính kèm 30401
> Đính kèm 30402


Free ship SG đi bác, e lấy con này  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thanks.

----------


## ngocsut

> Free ship SG đi bác, e lấy con này .
> 
> Thanks.


ok bác, bác chốt thì cho em 1 tin nhắn sms hoặc inbox bác nhé

----------


## hung1706

> bác hưng ơi nhừong cái ycc 10 đi, chắc bác chỉ cần ycc13, mình thì cần cả lũ đấy


hehe ok vậy em tặng bác cái YCC10 nhá. Còn 2 cái kia em lấy về chiến nhôm  :Big Grin: . Bác liên hệ bác chủ để lấy hàng nha.
em mới ktra TK thì còn hơn 200k thôi mà VCB nó ko cho em chuyển khoản nên sáng mai em ra NH ck cho bác chủ nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Ga con

Em chốt luôn nhé bác.
E tìm Zalo thấy tên Long  Đạt phải bác không.

Thanks.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> hehe ok vậy em tặng bác cái YCC10 nhá. Còn 2 cái kia em lấy về chiến nhôm . Bác liên hệ bác chủ để lấy hàng nha.
> em mới ktra TK thì còn hơn 200k thôi mà VCB nó ko cho em chuyển khoản nên sáng mai em ra NH ck cho bác chủ nhé


ok bác, tí về e ship luôn cho bác nhé

----------

hung1706

----------


## ngocsut

> Em chốt luôn nhé bác.
> E tìm Zalo thấy tên Long  Đạt phải bác không.
> 
> Thanks.


đúng rồi bác ạ  :Smile:

----------

Ga con

----------


## hoahong102

hehe, nhớ để dành mình cái ycc10 nhá, kiếm thêm đựoc thì ngon luôn :Big Grin: , cảm ơn bạn hưng

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> dao tiện mini có luôn chip tiện mới zin 200k
> Đính kèm 30465
> Đính kèm 30466


Đã chuyển tiền mua món này, bác kiểm tra rồi gửi cho em nhé !

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ppgas

> Đã chuyển tiền mua món này, bác kiểm tra rồi gửi cho em nhé !


Ui vừa mới đo đài dao xong định nhắn bác chủ thì bác lụm rồi  :Frown:

----------


## ngocsut

Mutito đây các bác ơi, đã bán

----------


## ngocsut

Thêm cây móc điều chỉnh được cỡ miệng, japan mới choét, đã bán

----------


## hung1706

ây da...cụ ngocsut ship hàng nhanh quá mà món dưới này bá đạo trên từng hạt gạo cụ lại up đêm khuya @@.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## cnclaivung

em móc nhật cờ lê nhe, cho em thông tin tk với

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> ây da...cụ ngocsut ship hàng nhanh quá mà món dưới này bá đạo trên từng hạt gạo cụ lại up đêm khuya @@.


Chiều em ship cho bác xong mới về lòi ra mấy cái này mà bác  :Big Grin:

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## ngocsut

> em móc nhật cờ lê nhe, cho em thông tin tk với


Bác kiểm tra inbox giùm em nhé  :Smile:

----------


## ngocsut

2 ray trượt con lăn tí hon trước e mua mà chưa biết dùng vào việc gì, bán kèm cái trắng trắng bên cạnh (đã bán)


Khóa điện fuji mới chưa sử dụng (có gạch)


mấy cái này em cũng không biết sử dụng, cắm lên điện, đã bán

----------


## ngocsut

Dư dùng em bán bộ khoan-bắn vít nguyên bản của national, máy 2 tốc độ cho khoan và bắn vít, pin zin còn dùng tàm tạm nhưng tốt nhất là thay pin li-ion dùng cho lâu dài. Bán 700k

----------


## Luyến

Em lấy khóa nhé thanks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## mylove299

Chào các bác, em xài mach3 mà đặt nhầm con handwheel không dây này cho NCstudio  :Frown: . bác nào xài studio cần thì e để lại giá gốc nhé: o938839394

----------


## ngocsut

> Em lấy khóa nhé thanks


xin lỗi bác luyến cái này bác dũng hd lấy rồi ạ.mưa gió mạng mẽo phập phù e chưa update được

----------


## ngocsut

Dao tiện gắn chip
- 2 cây trắng hàng đài loan ít dùng (em dùng), chip nhật bãi, chấp các loại vật liệu cứng kể cả thép gió china, cây móc lỗ thân 9, cây chip tam giác 12 (đã bán)
- 2 cây đen hàng japan chất lượng, thân 20 nặng chịch, cây thân vuông New strong tool - 250k, cây thân tròn Cardex màu hung cánh rán cảm giác rất tin tay, hình như gắn chip cắt rãnh trong, e lười chưa tìm chip - 200k




Mâm cặp
- Mâm cặp 130 japan, toàn phoi thau, còn mịn, lau kỹ là sáng loáng (đã bán)


- Mâm cặp 135 kloper chắc là hàng quốc xã, nguyên hình anh thợ nện, rất đẹp (đã bán)


- Cái này mấy năm mới thấy, em khoe không bán  :Big Grin: 


Thước đo góc cho các thầy địa lý, còn đẹp (đã bán)

----------


## GOHOME

Gạch cây móc lỗ thân 9 và cây gắn chíp tam giác 12.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Gạch cây móc lỗ thân 9 và cây gắn chíp tam giác 12.


sorry bác minhhung999 gạch lúc 8h41p rồi ạ, để có cặp khác em báo bác nhé  :Smile:

----------

GOHOME

----------


## tranphong248

Gạch cái thước địa lý nhe bác Sut

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Gạch cái thước địa lý nhe bác Sut


ôi bác nhanh tay thế, em còn chưa kịp update  :Big Grin:  bác minhpt đặt gạch rồi bác ạ, xin lỗi bác vì sự chậm trễ này

----------

tranphong248

----------


## ngocsut

Các bác đã gạch đá xác nhận lại giùm em nhé, gạch bể hoài làm em lượm gãy cả lưng rồi  :Frown: 
Tranh thủ hàng nóng up ngay cho ấm

Kẹp khí nén 3 chấu nhỏ xinh đường kính 50 (có gạch bác gary nevil)


BT40 đầu măng zanh kẹp nhanh, tự siết, tối đa dao 6, hàng sanvik chất lượng khỏi chê (đã bán)


BT40 đầu collet nhìn rất giống ER16 mà e chưa tìm thấy mã để xác thực, đang có collet kẹp dao 4 (đã bán)


Các bác alo em cho nhanh đẹp gạch

----------


## garynguyen

Em gạch hai cái cặp khí nén d50. Mai em gọi sau

----------

ngocsut

----------


## hoahong102

ném đá 2 cái BT40

----------


## hoahong102

cái bt40 thứ 2 lại ycc10 rồi :d
thôi về với nhà tớ cho khỏi lạc đàn
Gach cả 2 cái

----------

ngocsut

----------


## legiao

> Dao tiện gắn chip
> - 2 cây trắng hàng đài loan ít dùng (em dùng), chip nhật bãi, chấp các loại vật liệu cứng kể cả thép gió china, cây móc lỗ thân 9, cây chip tam giác 12 (đã bán)
> - 2 cây đen hàng japan chất lượng, thân 20 nặng chịch, cây thân vuông New strong tool - 250k, cây thân tròn Cardex màu hung cánh rán cảm giác rất tin tay, hình như gắn chip cắt rãnh trong, e lười chưa tìm chip - 200k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mâm cặp
> - Mâm cặp 130 japan, toàn phoi thau, còn mịn, lau kỹ là sáng loáng (đã bán)
> ...



[ATTACH=CONFIG]30983[/ATTACH]
Có chính sách đổi mâm cặp đủ chấu ngược xuôi 85mm kg bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Có chính sách đổi mâm cặp đủ chấu ngược xuôi 85mm kg bác


hi bác, bác định đổi cái gì mà mâm cặp của bác made in húc xong chê ạ  :Stick Out Tongue: 

- em cũng có chấu ngược xuôi này, chấu loại to dầy, răng cỏ rất đẹp, mà em nó toàn mạt gỗ mịn chả nhẽ toàn cặp phôi gỗ  :Confused:  made in samurai D165 (đã bán) 



- còn 2 em BT40 khoan mũi max 6.5, hàng quốc xã sandvik (đã bán)



- Còn 1 em mâm cặp 130 do lần trước vỡ gạch (em có số 5), giá 1trieu cho nhanh

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Ngọc.... gọi dt cho tui để tui nói cho ông về cái vụ spindle.

--- ông có cái mâm cặp nào D80 hoặc 100 mà có lổ bắt ốc phía trước không ?

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> ông Ngọc.... gọi dt cho tui để tui nói cho ông về cái vụ spindle.
> 
> --- ông có cái mâm cặp nào D80 hoặc 100 mà có lổ bắt ốc phía trước không ?


hi bác, mâm cặp loại bắt ốc mặt em ko có, còn cái em spin em cho nude toàn phần rồi, đang thoa dầu bóng mai mốt đóng vòng bi. mà em mua vòng bi 7 loại nhái NSK đó bác Nam, có 200k/cái thôi ko biết dùng có hơn loại 6 japan ko  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Con Kitagawa 165mm đẹp quá, hic.
Hôm qua e nhận được cái eto bác gửi rồi nhé.
Hồi này bọn chuyển phát chậm ghê gớm, em chuyển phát nhanh mà 5 ngày mới tới, hic. Còn chuyển thường thì hơn 1 tuần - hơn 10 ngày.

Thanks.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

hi, đợt này gần tết hàng nhiều mà bác, trưa nay em ra họ rào trước hàng chuyển chậm có thể delay qua tết ạ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nam CNC

bạc 7xxxC thì cho tốc độ cao hơn bạc 6xxx vì nó dùng rế giữ bi bằng fip đỏ hay nhựa chịu nhiệt , ít gây ma sát , bạc 7xxx thì dùng 1 cặp , còn bạc phía sau đít thì ông có thể dùng bạc 6xxx nắp bích cao su , tháo nắp bích nhựa 1 bên ra , thay mỡ cao tốc vào là ok , còn không muốn dùng bạc 7 thì phải bố trí thêm 1 đệm vênh lò xo để tạo lực áp vào để quay . 

ông mở topic mới tui tư vấn cho, sẵn sau này ai muốn làm giống thì cũng tham khảo luôn.

----------

GOHOME, ngocsut

----------


## legiao

Gạch Mâm cặp 135 kloper chắc là hàng quốc xã, nguyên hình anh thợ nện, rất đẹp - 1trieu5 như đả alo nhé bác

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ, em thêm ít đồ sắt vụn

3 mâm cặp 130 kitagawa đồng giá 1trieu1
Mâm cặp 130 dùng cơ cấu kẹp khá lạ, rất mới (đã bán)
Mâm cặp 150 4 chấu 2 chiều độc lập 1trieu5
Êto cnc (đã bán)
Đài dao máy tiện đặt được dao 3 chiều trong đó có 1 chiều dốc nghiêng (chỉnh được độ cao tâm dao) 900k
2 đầu BT40 hàng sanvik, 1 cái kẹp dao 10, 1 cái kẹp dao 12 (đã bán)

KÍch thước chưa đo chính xác, các bác tạm áng chừng với nền gạch 400 giùm em


Nguồn điều chỉnh được áp ra từ 17 - 54VDC (đo thực tế), chưa rõ công suất các bác vui lòng tra google, made in china, tiêu chuẩn CE, 500k



Nguồn lap điều chỉnh được điện áp, dòng 2 kênh độc lập, 0-30V, dòng max 1A, mọi chức năng hoàn hảo chỉ bị gẫy chân common các bác dùng kẹp cá sấu hoặc khoan bắt cho nó cái ốc là ok, 600k

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy cái ê tô nhé

----------

ngocsut

----------


## hoahong102

Gạch 2 cái Bt, mua nốt lần này thôi nhá, gần đầy mâm rồi
ông thu ha nội mới múc được con eto thủy lực mà, bán lại hem mình mua :d

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thuhanoi

> Gạch 2 cái Bt, mua nốt lần này thôi nhá, gần đầy mâm rồi
> ông thu ha nội mới múc được con eto thủy lực mà, bán lại hem mình mua :d


Êtoo thủy lực á, Ông Luyến hớt mất rồi, qua cù ông Luyến ấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoahong102

híc, hôm đấy định gạ rồi mà đoán gạ ko được lên thôi, ông nào có bộ kẹp phôi nhanh thủy lực ko dùng bán lại em với

----------


## garynguyen

Em gạch cái trắng sáng này nhé: "Mâm cặp 130 dùng cơ cấu kẹp khá lạ, rất mới (mâm màu trắng sáng nhất hội) 1trie2, cái này để tối em chụp kỹ các bác xem", như vừa trao đổi với bác chủ

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thuhanoi

Ra Tết chuyển Ê-tô  cho mình nhé, Thanks.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## legiao

Chú thợ nện của bác lên đây ngồi nhìn đẹp trai ra phết

----------

ngocsut, ppgas

----------


## ngocsut

> Chú thợ nện của bác lên đây ngồi nhìn đẹp trai ra phết


ra là bác cho em nó ngồi nện em JAV này  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

> Ra Tết chuyển Ê-tô  cho mình nhé, Thanks.


ok bác, VT làm việc là e gửi ngay  :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

> 2 ray trượt con lăn tí hon trước e mua mà chưa biết dùng vào việc gì, bán 200k kèm cái trắng trắng bên cạnh
> Đính kèm 30613


Cái này bán chưa cụ?

----------


## ngocsut

> Cái này bán chưa cụ?


Chưa bán bác ạ

----------


## Khoa C3

Để em nhé.

----------


## ngocsut

> Để em nhé.


ok bác

em update tí, từ phải qua trái:
- cán tiện gắn chip tam giác còn tốt, thiết diện 10x10 -> (đã bán)
- cán tiện cnc gắn chip tiện ren còn tốt, thay chip tam giác cũng được, thiết diện cao 20 x rộng 16 -> (đã bán)
- cán tiện gắn chip cắt rãnh trong, thiết diện 20 -> 200k
- cán adapter để gắn dao nhỏ ->250k


hình chi tiết hơn

----------


## ngocsut

Cục này có rãnh T, mang cá, thanh răng có thể tháo rời - 300k (có gạch)

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

Mình lấy bàn T mang cá này bác nhé. Mai bác nghỉ rồi thì sau tết mình nhận hàng nhé, nhà mình ở Lê Văn Lương sđt 0975.87.3689.

Thanks bác.

----------


## ngocsut

> Mình lấy bàn T mang cá này bác nhé. Mai bác nghỉ rồi thì sau tết mình nhận hàng nhé, nhà mình ở Lê Văn Lương sđt 0975.87.3689.
> 
> Thanks bác.


ok bác, khi nào lấy bác alo em

----------


## nhatson

> Đã update lại giá quạt hút do tra sai mã, giá 600k/cái
> 
> Lòi thêm 3 em step ngọc trinh cốt 2 đầu, đã bán
> 
> Đính kèm 28140
> 
> 2 cảm biến điện áp 100k/2 em
> 
> Đính kèm 28141
> ...


mấy cái kẹp đo dòng bán chưa cụ ngocsut

----------

